# Hunter/Jumper lessons near Pomona, CA



## stormhawk27 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, hopefully I am posting this in the right place...

So I just found out that I will be moving across the country to Pomona, CA for vet school in August. I'd like to take lessons once or twice a week time permitting during the school year, and if I can manage to land a decently paying job during the summer maybe do a 3x week lease and cheaper local shows. Google isn't being particularly helpful here and the places I have looked at have given me sticker shock - everything in this area seems to be twice what it is here in NY :/ I'd like to keep the price $50 or under for lessons. If anyone who knows this area has a barn to recommend, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't ride H/J but there are quite a few places in Chino Hills, which is right down the fwy from Pomona. I don't have a specific trainer to recommend, but maybe do a search for Chino Hills barns? Good luck!


----------

